# ray vs phillies



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

whos gonna win. i would really like to see the rays win it. they are the better team top to bottom i think


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Im pulling for the rays too! fun series to watch against the sox! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Everytime the Phillies played a team from the AL East they have lost the series.

RAYS all the way.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep Rays are gonna smoke em! To bad the sox choked!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rays all the way.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i personally like how the twins trade/ lose though FA players, and then they shine for other teams such as big pappi, garza, barlett to name some from the ALCS just throwing my random thoguhts in there to :stirpot:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1 year doesn't make or break a trade.Give it 4-5 years.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's go Phils! I want to see tears running down Bartlett's stupid cheeks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Rays all the way.I'm an American League fan......don't even recognize most of those National Leaguers or their names.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The National League is awesome! After the Phils win this one, I'm rootin my heart out for my Marlins. After that, just to keep the NL East streak alive, we'll let bandman's Braves have one.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't help but pull for the Rays w/ all their young talent, but they got an uphill battle ahead of them w/ Hamels waiting in the wings again.

Dive: I'm in rebuild mode waiting for this new wave of talent to step out of their diapers. If the GM doesn't screw things up I'll be back to my optimistic ways in 3-5 years. 40+ mill to spend this off-season is definitely a lot of money, but not enough for all the Tommy Johns that happened last year.


----------

